# Precision Scale Shay



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi 

I'm the owner of a 2 cylinder Precision Scale Shay in half scale. I've sold away all not to scale old stuff and have buying all new 15mm Scale (1:20,3) equipment from AMS, Accucraft and Bachmann. 

The little PSC Shay and the Delton Mason Boogie are remaining stuff. Now I'm on the idea to rebirth the Shay with a new larger Cab in 15mm scale, but a friend told I should not do that because this precision scale Shay is extremly seldom and has a real value. 

Look here a picture in my OneDrive
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=FB079DC56D3EC10A!78083&authkey=!ANl0PJR-7oPBsV0&v=3&ithint=photo%2cjpg

Can somebody tell me more informations about the value of this engine. I'ts not a must to make a larger Cab, I also can sold this engine to a half scale friend. 

thanks for informations 

sounds good


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not into American outline stuff, so I don't know about what it might be worth or how "collectable" it is. But if you want to replace the cab, a first step might be to see if you can do it without seriously modifying the loco. If you can get the old one off without damaging it, you can build a new one and run it that way, then put the original back on if you decide to sell...

Personally, I don't think of my trains as an investment. If you're not keeping them in the boxes, when the time comes to sell they'll only fetch used prices. Except for something extremely rare, that means less than you paid. My advice: have fun and don't sweat the "collectable" value


----------



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

The Precision Scale engine is produced in the tradition as known by 0n3, all is soldering together. The Boiler, the frame and the cab is soldering together as a one only unit. Rebuild a new cab means to scrap the original cab with e diamond cutting-off-wheel. 

I'm at the point of no return and I'm not sure it's good to go forward. Maybe I destruct a collectible 

Another way to construct a 2 cylinder Shay is to scratchbuild one from a Bachmann Shay, but there is the most difficult point to make a 90° Crankshaft for 2 cylinders. 

sounds good


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

SG

The brass 1:24 scale Shays were not produced in large quantities. Most PSC 1:24 scale was produced in the late 1980s and very early 1990s. Probably cost around $2,000 USD when first released. Since the 2 cylinder Shay is a small locomotive to begin with, removing the cab and replacing it with one that is in a much larger scale, it will look very unusual.
I would think selling it would be a better option, BUT it is your model.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

See if you can sell it for a good price to someone who is into 1:24 so you can replace it with an Accucraft 2 cylinder shay. They have a T boiler though. If that wont work THEN reconsider modifying it. There were some fairly small shays around.

Andrew


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Buffalo Shay is what you want
http://moloco.biz/Store/


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

R.W. Marty said:


> The new Buffalo Shay is what you want
> http://moloco.biz/Store/


I didn't know MoLoCo had another locomotive on it's way. Thanks for the heads up. 
The Accucraft two cylinder shay is a little hard to find now.
I might post another thread so others will know about it.

Andrew


----------



## sounds good (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the 13 ton Accucraft Shay, but she has several problems in use.


I needed to replace the motor with a more power full one from conrad.de. The engine had not the power to pull 3 cars uphill. With the new Motor the performance and the smooth running are much more better.
The electric pickup was terrible. Since I'm operating with a Zimo DCC Sound Decoder with attached Goldcaps the pickup problems are forgotten and the Zimo Shay sound is a realistic 2 cylinder Shay sound.
The journal bearing of the powered wheel is only 1/10 inch inside the journals and the Shay of friends had weared out the journals. This point has to be greased seriously and often!
The truck sides are not made from brass or steel, it's Aluminium or Zinc cast. To replace a journal is extremely difficult and I was seeing one engine which was falling 10 inch from a trestle by a derailement with a brocken truckside and the Aluminium was beyond repair. The engine was buying in USA and the European importer helps only if he sold with the elevated Euro prices. A spare part had to be produced by a laser 3D print in brass, but it's not sophisticated as the genuine. I cann't understand why these trucksides are made in Alumium cast and not brass castings.
She runs exactly 4 feet curves and not a bit closer without pull out the front shaft. I was one whole night adjusting with the needle thin hex-wrench on the drive line to negotiate the real flex track 4 feet curves, which have some edges like real logging lines in booth, the left-hand and right-hand curves. (you need 2 European hex-wrenches with 1,5 mm and 0,89 mm)
 The baby Shay is a baby of sorrows, but a beautifull one. 

The Buffalo is a larger 3 truck Baby Shay from Accucraft, I'm surprised about this modell, because I never before was seeing a 3 truck t-boiler Shay on prototype photos. 

I'm now at the point to sold the precision scale Shay to an interesting modell railroader using half scale. She runs very smooth! If somebody is interesting send me a pn. 



sounds good


----------

